# Conductors Per Phase



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Second try...eh? It still won't fly, for long.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Is the distance 800' ?


----------



## dwa (Mar 11, 2012)

*Conductor Per Phase*

It's 700 ft from the motor control


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I ran down from 1000' to 800' at this sight 700' gives one 500 MCM (copper).

http://www.elec-toolbox.com/calculators/voltdrop.htm


----------



## dwa (Mar 11, 2012)

*Conductor Per Phase*

That's what I had too, but the real question is.... How many conductors per phase? Do I assume what ever percentage I use of the conduit will be the bases of how many conductors use within the conduit?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Two twenty fives make a fifty... I'm not looking at charts or graphs


----------



## dwa (Mar 11, 2012)

So from what your saying is, for my 3 Phase motor I would use 2 conductors in the conduit per phase?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

No, you need 3 wires for 480 -3 phase, I was trying to imply that you could use two runs of three wires smaller but usually gain a greater the amount of amps. You might also try aluminum due to prices, but since your spec'd thats probably out.


----------



## dwa (Mar 11, 2012)

True Al would be cheaper, I understand what you mean within two runs it would be more simple but more amps. Couldn't I run those three wires in one conduit and up the size to 600MCM;XHHW-2 with a 3 inch conduit PVC schedule 80 based on NEC? What do you think?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good, again I'm not cross referencing anything other than the linked page, don't forget your ground wire.


----------



## dwa (Mar 11, 2012)

Uh oh... The ground wire is important :laughing: so that would make it more than three. Could I add that in the PVC or would that be seperate?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

dwa said:


> Uh oh... The ground wire is important :laughing: so that would make it more than three. Could I add that in the PVC or would that be seperate?


No, it would not make it more than three because it is not considered a current carrying conductor!

Also look at* Article 250.102(D)* but really all. In there *250.119* and *250.148 *are both mentioned.

He's a curve ball for you, you could step down the voltage, run smaller wire, and step back up the voltage. But this really is only a good application when one gets into the thousand(s) of feet.


----------



## dwa (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm.... I see from reading that now. Well I figure if my amp is going to be high anyways I could do three seperate conduits. More money, but safe.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> No, it would not make it more than three because it is not considered a current carrying conductor!
> 
> Also look at Article 250.102(D) but really all. In there 250.119 and 250.148 are both mentioned.
> 
> He's a curve ball for you, you could step down the voltage, run smaller wire, and step back up the voltage. But this really is only a good application when one gets into the thousand(s) of feet.


You do mean step up the voltage to lower the amperage, right?


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

dwa said:


> Hm.... I see from reading that now. Well I figure if my amp is going to be high anyways I could do three seperate conduits. More money, but safe.


I hope you don't mean run 600 mcm with one wire in each conduit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You are so gonna have fun pulling 600mcm if you are asking these questions.. hehe


----------



## dwa (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah make that 2 600MCM I'm pulling guys....


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

dwa said:


> Yeah make that 2 600MCM I'm pulling guys....


:blink:


----------

